# Letting snakes outside?



## -Adam- (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi,

This question inspired by Melmy's post on another thread:



Melmy said:


> She gets fed once a week and also gets to go outside on sunny days (she likes to poop outside lol)



(I post the question here as I didn't want to hijack the other thread).

First - this is nice - that it likes to poop outside... it must make cage maintenance much easier. 

Out of curiosity - with putting snakes outside - I was just wondering how many people do this, and whether you have a 'setup' outside so the snake can't escape - and if so what is it? Or do you just set it down on the back lawn and observe? 

Do they like to try and escape quickly?

How much clear are do you have before they have access to hiding/escape places.

The reason I ask is that I like the idea of letting a snake outside for a bit - but we have a smaller back yard that has garden around the edges (that if a snake went in - it'd would probably be lost), and was just wondering how 'manageable' this may be?


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 6, 2019)

I put mine on the grass and watch as they make mess instantly - something about grass stimulates them

They don’t try to escape but you have to be mindful where they’re headed


----------



## Melmy (Oct 6, 2019)

Same as you Adam - small back garden with garden edges. 
And yes much easier maintenance! I don’t think we’ve cleaned up a poo in her enclosure for more than 3 months.
We tend to just sit on the grass with them and they cruise around, we just go and get them if they get too far away/too close to obstacles but as herp said they aren’t trying to get away - they are just exploring  We have waited until our snakes are comfortable with handling, and a decent size before giving them outside time.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 6, 2019)

I used to let mine roam supervised in the back yard till one cloudy night I had 7 on the back lawn and there was a black out. I was lucky to retrieve them all and get them back in their cages. After that I decided aviary space was a must, so I have an aviary split into 4 2x2 metre sections so all the snakes get a couple of weeks holiday outside in the warmer months.


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 6, 2019)

Chris1 said:


> I used to let mine roam supervised in the back yard till one cloudy night I had 7 on the back lawn and there was a black out. I was lucky to retrieve them all and get them back in their cages. After that I decided aviary space was a must, so I have an aviary split into 4 2x2 metre sections so all the snakes get a couple of weeks holiday outside in the warmer months.



Bad timing with the blackout.

In regards to the couple of weeks holiday - do you find you have to go through the same motions as when you first get your snakes? (ie, no feeding for at least 5 days, and also no handling) - as they have been moved into a new unfamiliar home?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Not at all, but the are all adults that only get fed every 3-4 weeks anyway,....


----------



## Melmy (Oct 6, 2019)

Beware taking snakes outside. They are very distracting and not helpful with gardening [emoji38]
This is my jungle


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 8, 2019)

I take mine out as much as I can.. nothing better than having them stretch out and go to the toilet.. I am very mindful of birds and am always walking around them.. even m y beardies and (when i get my frilled neck) get out for a run and climb on trees..

PS anyone selling or breeding Frillys [emoji6]











Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lyzzi (Mar 13, 2020)

I started taking them outside at the start of last year and it's the best decision ever, and my vet thinks it's good to give them some natural UV and a stretch/explore. I started with just taking 1 out at a time until the big 2 got confident. They are always supervised and just like inside, you find they will have their own favourite spots to go, mine love curling under the weeds in the backyard. For my smaller girl, Ziggy, I would first put her on an outdoor chair, so she felt secure with something to hold onto. She's still not completely up to toileting regularly outside, but the other two let me know when they want to go outside by 'pacing' at their doors and staring at me until I let them out (like this https://www.instagram.com/p/B2iGw3SBXkn/)

Some photos on my insta of my sneks enjoying the outside.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B5onOpjhKPj/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B33OroCB2bV/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B31NZlVhH4I/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B31FSIeBzCl/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B3vVq1Whozr/


----------

